# 2kg of chicken a day



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

was watching a dvd on 'ronnie' can you believe he eats 2kg of chicken breast a day, walks for an hour in morning and an hour at 12 (midnight).

this was a dvd from 2004 but still unreal


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Yeah he is one big-ass mofo.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

That just blows my mind.

On my best day I could only do half that and even that I might not be able to do.

WOW.....


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

As from next week im going to be on almost 2kg of meat a day.

500g Turkey Breast

2 x 400g Tins Tuna

300g Chicken Breast or steak

Along with all the yummy pasta and rice and weight gainer and whey shakes and oats...mmmmmm. Cant wait!


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

:biggrin: that will be cheep.................................................on toiet roll


----------



## Borris (Oct 8, 2006)

sounds intresting paul? looks like your gonna be bulking big time.. how many cals u gonna nock back aday, protein etc?... cheers


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I struggle to eat 3 chicken breasts a day no matter what spices I put on.

I'm just not a 'meat lover'.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Borris said:


> sounds intresting paul? looks like your gonna be bulking big time.. how many cals u gonna nock back aday, protein etc?... cheers


Gonna be doing

400g Carbs / 350g Protein / 70g Fats - Monday to Friday.

700g Carbs / 400g Protein / 70g Fats - Saturday

500g Carbs / 350g Protein / 70g Fats - Sunday.

Not sure what that works out to be in calories - Quite a few i think


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

LEWIS said:


> :biggrin: that will be cheep.................................................on toiet roll


Heh, yeah, lots of toilet time!

better stick my copy of war and peace in there


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

3630 Cals Monday - Fri

5030 Cals Saturday

4060 Cals Sunday.

If anything, the cals are a bit low Mon - Fri!!


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Paul Govier said:


> As from next week im going to be on almost 2kg of meat a day.
> 
> 500g Turkey Breast
> 
> ...


could some one not taking AAS eat nearly that much and not get massively fat???


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

fits said:


> could some one not taking AAS


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

2kg of chicken aint really that much!

He must eat a lot of other protein sources, egg, whey etc etc

Chicken breasts are about 22grams of protein her 100grams, so 2kg is 440grams of protein. Not enough for a dude his size!

I eat around the 1 kg of chicken a day mark and 500grams of steak a day aswel.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

bassline boy said:


> i eat 2 whole chickens a day what kind of weight would you say that is?


Dunno, but if your eating the whole chicken (legs, wings, etc) Your also taking in a lot of fat!


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

Bulldozer said:


> 2kg of chicken aint really that much!
> 
> He must eat a lot of other protein sources, egg, whey etc etc
> 
> ...


yeah mate, that was just the chicken


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

The legs and thighs have the fat in them.

Wings are white meat and are ok but you don't get much meat from them; therefore, not much protein compared to the breast.

chicken breast, one cup

chicken leg, one cup

chicken thigh, one cup


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

What is the breakdown of fat content for legs, thighs? compared to breast?


----------



## DannyBoy81 (Jun 13, 2006)

I just found this on a nutrition chart I have not sure whats ones waht though.

Broken down into:

Food (100g)	Energy(kcal)	Protein(g)	Fat(g)	Carbo(g)

Chicken roast boned 150	25	5	0

Chicken roast meat 159	22	7.5	0


----------



## DannyBoy81 (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey guys,

Found this on my pc, it's worth a look I use it quite alot, it gives you the nutritional values of loads for different foods. Hope it helps some of the Newbie's

Nutritional Values !.pdf


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

Dannyboy81

Very nice chart! Do you know the source for the information?

Reps for you!

This will be put in the Nutrition and Food section/recipes/measurements and cooking tips.


----------



## DannyBoy81 (Jun 13, 2006)

Found it on some nutritional website sorry don't remember where will have a hunt through my favs and see if i can find it, if you need it in excel format too I got that as well.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I grabbed a copy for myself


----------



## DannyBoy81 (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm glad it helps u guys.... ! Just had another look through it and never realised there is so much stuff on it.

Well done to the poor sod who made it !


----------



## DannyBoy81 (Jun 13, 2006)

And look what I found the source of where I got it....

http://www.brianmac.demon.co.uk/food.htm

Not sure what else is on there havent had a good look.


----------

